# Hello  everyfur!! Looking for somefur to comission me



## lilwane1312 (Jul 19, 2016)

Im Night Swifty. young writer. full time furry . Part time crazy.  so im looking to make money by writing a story for someone. im fine with any and all fetishes and prices range from $5-$20 depending on length and due date. If interested PM me here or email me at lilwane1312@gmail.com. If your looking to see my other works check out my Sofurry account .Night_Swifty's Profile | SoFurry. Or my Wattpad   dwane carroll (lilwane1312) | Free Stories You'll Love - Wattpad                                                   THANK YOU


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 21, 2016)

?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Ya know a couple of links might be wise to use instead of simply stating them


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ya know a couple of links might be wise to use instead of simply stating them


oh


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> oh



Not quite what I meant mate.

Example:

hey guiz im a riter and u can chek out my exempals and other wurks at
http://www.nicememe.website/
Nice meme website website website website!
Nice meme website website website website website website website!

im doin cummisons at $X - $Y amount depnding on size (lol amirite), contint and dedlawns (i hate jimmy lol)

Always provide examples of your shit as well as direct links so people who are lazy can just click a link and check it out


----------



## Zipline (Jul 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Not quite what I meant mate.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


This rivals Steven King. Such savage, much write. Would pay a million smeckles.


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Not quite what I meant mate.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


There better?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> There better?


Mate
Mate
Mate

If I were you I'd take better care in concealing your identity.

But hey, you do you


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Mate
> Mate
> Mate
> 
> ...


 what am i a superhero? my identity is who i am.lol


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 23, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> what am i a superhero? my identity is who i am.lol



Listen, mate

Your identity is _*important*_ now listen to old Sergei because he's not shitposting for once.

Your identity should not be flaunted on these types of things; especially on furry shit. Potential employers *can *and *will *research anything they can about you and a lot of this stuff they find will turn them right away


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Listen, mate
> 
> Your identity is _*important*_ now listen to old Sergei because he's not shitposting for once.
> 
> Your identity should not be flaunted on these types of things; especially on furry shit. Potential employers *can *and *will *research anything they can about you and a lot of this stuff they find will turn them right away


crap yea good point


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 24, 2016)

lilwane1312 said:


> crap yea good point



Just remember to use a *separate *email from business and furry/online things. A shitmail account is what you should be using

Or throwaway like me


----------

